# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ganado merino en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo para subiros unas imágenes que tomé el pasado viernes en la Serena. Se trata de las corderas de renuevo de una explotación ganadera, y son de la cría que nació entre noviembre y diciembre de 2011. Ahora es cuando están más bonitsas, porque en esta semana las van a esquilar, y su aspecto después no será el mismo durante algún tiempo. 

Aquí tenéis las fotos:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues bien, ya están esquiladas (se pelaron a principios de semana). Os voy a subir dos fotos del mismo grupo de corderas de renuevo que el otro día, y, a continuación, una imagen de una oveja recién parida y su corderito, que tiene muy pocas horas de vida. Aquí están:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Por éste reportaje "culinario"... Son una lindeza éstos animalitos, pero F. Lázaro estará de acuerdo conmigo en que ni con lana ni sin ella, como mejor están éstos animalitos es en una buena caldereta o a la brasa en unas parrillas, no??
Exquisitos éstos manjares extremeños!!
Saludos... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro estará de acuerdo conmigo en que ni con lana ni sin ella, *como mejor están éstos animalitos es en una buena caldereta o a la brasa en unas parrillas, no??*
> Exquisitos éstos manjares extremeños!!


¡Cómo lo sabes! jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Menudos manjares salen de esos corderos y de la leche de esas ovejas... ¿verdad Los terrines?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Y por supuesto, todo eso empujado con un buen pitarra para que amase bien en el estómago  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

No te quepa duda, Federico; qué buena pinta tienen los dos platos que nos presentas. La torta de la Serena tiene un aspecto fenomenal.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Resulta que actualmente estamos de paridera, por lo que os voy a subir unas fotos de dos ovejas con sus corderitos recién nacidos (no creo que llevaran en este mundo ni dos horas):









Como las ovejas estaban pariendo, acudieron numerosas rapaces que se alimentan de los pares (son los restos de las placentas que quedan en el campo). Ayer, estaba hablando por teléfono con F. Lázaro y mirando por la ventana, cuando ví pasar un aguilucho muy cerca, lo que le comenté); cuando terminamos la conversación cogí la cámara y mi sorpresa fue que no era uno sino unos cuarenta los que había posados en una vieja morera (después, al verme, se fueron a hacer prácticas de electricidad), esperando poder comerse los restos que habían dejado las ovejas al parir. Las fotos de las ovejas y los corderos las tomé en ese momento, pero también algunas de las rapaces, que ahora os muestro:













Ésto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues menos mal que dijistes que era un agilucho, jejeje, menuda bandada que apareció en un momento a por los restos de las placentas, anda que no saben nada los bichos, tienen que tener un olfato y una vista tremenda.

Es lógico que acudan en masa a comerse todos los restos de las placentas, a todos los bichos les encanta comérselas, no sé porqué... si no recuerdo mal, en tiempos creo haber leído que era porque tenía muchas proteínas o algo de eso, y que las propias hembras de muchos tipos de animales, nada más parir, se la comen.

Por lo demás, preciosas imágenes de esos nacimientos. Ahora esos corderitos, a comer mucho y a corretear, que dentro de poco, estarán en algún estómago, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

El tema de las madres de comerse la placenta lo llevan en el instinto primitivo de no dejar rastro para que no ocurra la llamada de las alimañas y poner en peligro las crías en el periodo que están más indefensas, en este caso con los aguiluchos no ha servido de nada.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El tema de las madres de comerse la placenta lo llevan en el instinto primitivo de no dejar rastro para que no ocurra la llamada de las alimañas y poner en peligro las crías en el periodo que están más indefensas, en este caso con los aguiluchos no ha servido de nada.
> Un saludo a todos.


No sé, también podría ser.

Yo tenía entendido, de haberlo visto en algún documental o en alguna revista, que se comen la placenta porque por lo visto contiene multitud de nutrientes, sobre todo proteínas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Esto de lo que estamos hablando se llama placentofagia, término que no aparece en el diccionario de la RAE, poro sí en la wikipedia, por lo que os facilito el enlace:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placentofagia

Y a continuación os copio la información sobre la placentofagia en los animales:

"Placentofagia es el término usado para describir el acto, frecuente entre los mamíferos, de comer la placenta después del parto.

La placenta contiene altos niveles de prostaglandina, que estimula la involución del útero. Asimismo contiene pequeñas cantidades de oxitocina, que calma el estrés del parto y causa que los músculos alrededor de las células mamarias se contraigan para sacar la leche.

También se piensa que la placentofagia ocurre naturalmente con el objetivo de no dejar ningún rastro del nacimiento de la cría, en defensa de los depredadores; sin embargo, el fluido amniótico no ingerido por la madre parece desacreditar esta teoría. La mayoría de mamíferos placentarios practican la placentofagia, incluyendo, sorprendentemente, los herbívoros. Los pinnípedos y los cetáceos constituyen excepciones, y también el camello. Se ha observado la placentofagia en Insectívora, Rodentia, Chiroptera, Lagomorpha, Carnivora, Perissodactyla, Artiodactyla (con el camello como excepción notable) y en primates. Los marsupiales no pueden efectuar la placentofagia (véase Marsupial), pero lamen vigorosamente los fluidos de parto cuando son excretados.

La ventaja más importante de la placentofagia, según hallazgos recientes, es que la placenta y el líquido amniótico contienen una molécula ("Placental Opioid-Enhancing Factor") que modifica la actividad de opioides endógenos de una manera tal que produce un realce de la reducción natural en el dolor que ocurre poco antes y durante el parto."

----------


## REEGE

Otra cosilla más que sé gracias al foro, yo tenía entendido que se la comian para no dejar rastros para protegerse de los buitres, pero ya veo que eso es sólo una suposición y tiene más credibilidad lo que nos dice aquí el amigo Los terrines!!
Gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La naturaleza es sabia, yo creo que podría valer las dos complementándose una con la otra.
Es una opinión.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Los terrines por la información. Queda todo aclarado entonces  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no lo veo tan aclarado, con perdón porque también esta comprobado que hay animales que están muy atentos a los partos, en este caso son aguiluchos, pero si fuera en otro lado podría ser lobos y en las sabanas africanas habría un montón esperando algún rastro de debilidad de cualquier animal.
Sigo pensando que seguramente sean varios factores de estas conductas.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Os subo un par de fotos del pasado sábado, en la primera podéis ver una oveja con sus dos corderitos, y en la otra un mastín que las cuida "atentamente":





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El mastín ya está bien talludio eh  :Big Grin: 

Sí, se nota que las cuida atentamente  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues no, F. Lázaro, el mastín es un cachorro que no tiene más de 6 meses, según me dijeron sus dueños.

Ahora os voy a subir unas fotos de una oveja refrescándose la boca con las hojas de una morera al lado de mi casa (aubnque está harta de pienso):







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Preciosas fotografías los Terrines. Buen momento para hacer esas fotos jeje.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del cachorro de pastor que tenemos desde la semana pasada (no entiendo de perros, pero me contaron que es un collie); las fotos son del pasado domingo, y el cachorrillo tenía 35 días de edad:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

Me parece demasiado corto el pelo para un collie, pero tiene los colores de un Border Collie (se dice que la raza más inteligente), aunque con demasiado blanco.

Enhorabuena por el retoño.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Felicitarte por el nuevo miembro de la familia y ya sabes vete preparando para los biberones, los pañales, las noches en vela... y luego ya me cuentas como es eso...
Ya en serio, precioso, cuidalo aunque está en buenas manos.
Sin duda el animal más agradecido del planeta.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de ayer por la mañana; los corderos se habían destetado el día anterior, y era su hora de mamar, y como no aparecían sus madres, imaginaros el concierto de "bes" que había, acercándose todos a la puerta por donde esperaban que aparecieran las ovejas:









Y aquí, las madres, que también querían ver a los peques, y habían organizado su concierto particular (no solo querían ver a los niños, también esperaban su ración de pienso, ya que al estar recuperándose de la lactancia, y, a peras de haber mucha hierba en el campo, hay que ayudarlas con algo de pienso):





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por las fotos los terrines,

Me surgen unas dudas fruto de mi ignorancia en el tema.
Supongo que estos son los que nacieron por finales de abril, de los que nos pusiste fotos.
¿Cuanto tiempo necesitan estar los corderos sin mamar para que se les olvide?
¿Qué pasa con las ubres de las ovejas cuando se pasan tiempo sin que las vacíen los corderos? Supongo que continúan produciendo leche.
¿Al cabo de cuanto tiempo dejan de producir leche si no les maman u ordeñan?
¿Se obtiene algún rendimiento, en forma de queso u otro artículo, de esa leche que no maman los corderos?
Gracias.

----------


## Luján

Creo que a la última puedo responderte yo.

Lo más normal es que sí que se use esa leche, por lo menos en algunos ejemplares, para leche o queso.

En cuanto al destete, por lo que sé, a los perros se les olvida en poco tiempo, algunos días, no más de diez. Son las madres las que al parecer lo pasan peor al quitarle a sus crías.

Por la parte de las ubres de las madres, he llegado a ver cabras que las arrastraban por el suelo y apenas podían caminar, de lo llenas que las llevaban, por no dar de amamantar ni ser ordeñadas. La producción de leche, supongo que se terminará en un plazo, de de amamantar o no, siendo mayor en el primer caso que en el segundo.


Esto tan vago es lo que puedo decirte, a la espera de información más especializada.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Luján por las explicaciones.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias por las fotos los terrines,
> 
> Me surgen unas dudas fruto de mi ignorancia en el tema.
> Supongo que estos son los que nacieron por finales de abril, de los que nos pusiste fotos.
> ¿Cuanto tiempo necesitan estar los corderos sin mamar para que se les olvide?
> ¿Qué pasa con las ubres de las ovejas cuando se pasan tiempo sin que las vacíen los corderos? Supongo que continúan produciendo leche.
> ¿Al cabo de cuanto tiempo dejan de producir leche si no les maman u ordeñan?
> ¿Se obtiene algún rendimiento, en forma de queso u otro artículo, de esa leche que no maman los corderos?
> Gracias.


Buenos días a todos.

Perdiguera, la cría de la que hablas hace mucho que salió del campo camino del matadero (y eso que en Extremadura se acostumbran a vender con 23 kilos de peso en vivo, no como lechales).

Los corderos que ves en la foto nacieron en los últimos días de septiembre, con lo que tienen aproximadamente dos meses (la cría empezó a primeros de septiembre, pero los primeros ya se los llevaron a la cooperativa con 21 kilos, y allí los engordan algo más hasta llevarlos al matadero).

El proceso del destete no es de golpe; empiezan estando todo el día con las madres, después se separan de ellas, juntándolos dos veces al día para que mamen (al amanecer y antes de anochecer), más adelante solo maman una vez al día, y a continuación se destetan del todo. En seguida se olvidan, pero ayer fue el primer día que estaban sin las madres por la mañana, y las echaban de menos. En todo este proceso, se les va dando pienso, para que se acostumbren a comerlo. Además, cuando no son demasiado pequeños (éstos solemos encerrarlos) siempre que se puede (cuando no hay muchos pinchos en el campo, para que nos se dañe la piel), están el el campo hasta unos días antes de su venta, y los últimos días se encierran para que se los lleven en el  mejor estado posible.

Nosotros no acostumbramos a ordeñar, pero algunos de mis vecinos sí lo hacen, para lo que han cruzado sus ganaderías con otras razas más lecheras (las que ves en la foto son merinas extremeñas). Con la leche de las ovejas de la zona se obtienen las preciadísimas tortas de la Serena.

Las ovejas  cuando se destetan los corderos pasan al proceso de cubrición, juntándolas con los machos (carneros) y dejan de dar leche hasta la siguiente paridera. Las que ves en la foto ya estaban con  los machos, a los que ví "trabajar" incluso cuando estaban las ovejas comiendo en los comederos. En el caso de que las ovejas se dediquen a la producción de leche, el destete es mucho más rápido para poder aprovechar toda la producción para tortas y quesos.

Espero haberme explicado bien, un saludo cordial a todos.

P.D. Los de las fotos saldrán para el matadero en pocos días.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias los terrines, como habrás comprendido mi ignorancia es supina en estos temas aunque ahora sé un poco más de ovejas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ya estaban con  los machos, a los que ví "trabajar" incluso cuando estaban las ovejas comiendo en los comederos.


Hay que ver... no las dejan ni de comer tranquilas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado sábdo, en la primera podéis ver un paisaje con la silueta de algunas ovejas, en la segunda una sola oveja merina, y en el resto la cría que está aprendiendo a comer pienso (maman dos veces al día, mañana y tarde):















Y la última, de un nuevo fichaje (conste que no es de peluche):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Tenemos chica nueva en la oficina, y con unos ojos preciosos:









Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Es una monería!

----------


## Luján

Es preciosa.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve visitando una finca ganadera cercana, y, al llegar, observé que había una mastina amamantando a su pequeño cachorro, no pudiendo hacer fotos al llevar montado un objetivo muy grande; pero poco después, la medre se echó la siesta mientras su pequeño se deshacía en caricias con ella. Aquí tenéis las instantáneas:















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Más:















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

Luján (26-ene-2014),perdiguera (26-ene-2014),willi (27-ene-2014)

----------

